
Even the Chinese Struggle to Make Stuff in America - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-16/china-manufacturing-onslaught-is-over-but-u-s-workers-won-t-gain
======
jseliger
Another possible take:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/12/the-
ins...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/12/the-insourcing-
boom/309166)

